# GTR Evolution Skins [Eigenbau]..



## sunnyboy150182 (10. August 2010)

hallo,

wollte mal ein paar von mir erstellte Fahrzeuge vorstellen...

Habe hier mal drei Fahrzeuge gepainted...

1. Mosler MT900
2. BMW Z4 M
3. BMW M3 GTR




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nomad (13. August 2010)

Der dritte sieht cool aus. Auch wenn der mehr in Richtung Streetracing geht^^


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (14. August 2010)

Du meinst den M3 GTR..
war so eine Spontan Idee..

Hatte jetzt vor kurzem noch den hier gepaintet...

Corvette C6R "POLICE"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nomad (14. August 2010)

Auch nicht schlecht. 
Könntest ja statt "Police" eher "Safty Car" nehmen. Würde dann auch sinnlich passen^^


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (14. August 2010)

Bin auch schon auf die Idee gekommen nen SaftyCar zu basteln, ist abewr von der Ausführung nen bissl schwierig..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Nomad (14. August 2010)

Wie wärs damit? Vorschlag 1, Vorschlag 2

Ist vielleicht einfacher


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (15. August 2010)

werde mal nen Versuch starten....

bin jetzt gerade dabei die Z06 als SaftyCar...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es ist die geschlossene Vers...


----------



## Nomad (15. August 2010)

Viel Glück, bin schon gespannt


----------



## Pikus (15. August 2010)

eigentlich hat GTR ja nicht die beste grafik, das macht sich auch durhc die "einfachen" optischen designs der fahrzeuge bemerkbar. aber du haust aus dem game doch noch was raus


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (15. August 2010)

@ Davin's Theorie

mag halt das besondere....
man versucht halt immer noch mehr raus zuholen.....

Bin auch noch fleißig am weiter painten...


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (15. August 2010)

Hier mal mein neuester Entwurf..
Ein Nachbau der GeigerCars biturbo Corvette

original




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nachbau




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Nomad (15. August 2010)

Felgen noch schwarz machen


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (15. August 2010)

ist schon erledigt, muß nur neuen Screen machen....


----------



## HolySh!t (15. August 2010)

Nich schlecht, ich habe selber mal ne Zeitlang für TMNF Skins mit Gimp und PS gepainted und weiß, das hinter sowas viel Arbeit steckt


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (15. August 2010)

@ HolySh!t

gebe mir viel Mühe...

p.s. was ist TMNF
So hier ist das SafetyCar



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## HolySh!t (15. August 2010)

sunnyboy150182 schrieb:


> @ HolySh!t
> 
> gebe mir viel Mühe...
> 
> p.s. was ist TMNF


TMNF = Trackmania Natiosn Forever

Safteycar is gut gelungen


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (15. August 2010)

THX hab mir Mühe gegeben..

Sitzte gerade am F1 SafetyCar.....


----------

